# Wife's first shoot!



## murphy66 (Apr 15, 2006)

My wife took part in her first shoot. She is helping out our sitter with some senior pics. I think she did a great job. Let us know what you think. Having trouple posting from photobucket its been a while.

http://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k132/bert_murphy/DSC05856.jpg

http://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k132/bert_murphy/DSC05849.jpg

http://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k132/bert_murphy/DSC05852.jpg

http://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k132/bert_murphy/DSC05806.jpg

http://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k132/bert_murphy/DSC05775.jpg

http://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k132/bert_murphy/DSC05701.jpg

http://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k132/bert_murphy/DSC05694.jpg


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Several of these look pretty good. The last one is my favorite. If she had to do it over, I think using some fill flash would help eliminate the shadows that can be distracting. This is a tough critique for when I don't have much experience at this type of photography.

Overall, I think she did a good job.
Mike


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Photobucket loads slow when the pictures are full size for me. Maybe that's the same what your going through.
Beautiful shots. I like #3.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Dec 14, 2007)

Mike is right,,,Fill-Flash would have helped you out a lot with these. Just turn the flash on next time.
You might have to go manual with the Sony Model A100
camera she is using,,Im not sure.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Dec 14, 2007)

I hope you dont mind,,But I did a little bit of work on one of the shots.
Play around with the ones you have with your editing program.
This was just some quick photoshop work I did,,,again,,,I hope you dont mind.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

murphy66 said:


> ...Having trouple posting from photobucket its been a while...


You may be having problems because you are using the Direct Link Code. Try using the IMG Code


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

Third to the last is pretty darn good. 

Avoid shooting in bright afternoon light if you can. If not, shoot in the shade and use either a sheet of 24x36" white foam board as a reflector or use a fill flash.

Since she's your sitter, shoot a few more sittings. Have her bring along some of her favorite outfits, not new ones. Just stuff she's comfortable in. 

She's a lovely young lady who photographs well. Your wife would do well to shoot her as much as she'd like to be photographed. If both parties enjoy it, there's nothing to lose.

A few more observations.....

Fourth one, first with the blue top, doesn't flatter her. She's a fuller figured young lady and her sitting as she is produces a little paunch. Keep her upright, reminding her that she should sit like she's got a mop handle tied to her back. That helps accentuate the womanly side of her and hide her tummy a bit. Of course that won't work for every shot and she'll look stiff in some, but in others it'll help the final image out.

The one that Capt. reworked, great location. Reshoot there against those columns up close. You can shoot a portrait with her cheek actually touching the column looking at you. Could be a great shot. 

Also, look at not necessarily centering her on every shot. Use the rule of thirds, and golden mean to find unique ways to use everyday locations.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Yep. ....some fine poses and interesting angles ( your wife has an eye for this)..but shooting in direct sunlight is really, really difficult. Lots of shadows and contrasts. I actually prefer a somewhat broken cloud/over-cast type of day for such shots. Thanks for posting Rich


----------



## murphy66 (Apr 15, 2006)

Wife here. . . thank you all for your critiques and most importantly for your advice. I am definetly learning and tried to get the babysitter up and going around 8, but you know teens. I do not mind if my photos are edited, any help is definetly appreciated. 

My husband posted these pics because he knew that most of you have helpful hints that would help me produce better photos. The babysitter was extremely happy with her pictures and of course there were things that I noticed that she did not. I cannot wait to show her the edited pics because I know she's going to be jumping for joy.

I already have 2 other people that want me to photograph their daughters. . am I nervous, of course, but I know with the helpful advice from this forum I will do a better job than the first and will get better each time.

I hope each of you have a Happy Easter and get to spend it with the ones you love.

Take care,

Mrs. Murphy66


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Just a suggestion... Get both a 4x6 and an 8 x10- printed of your favorite picture of your "model".... You can do it on-line at Wal-mart and dozens of other places for under $5.00 total cost for both pictures. Wal-Mart is NOT the best/only place to get work like this done, but it will give you an inexpensive look at a finished product. 

Unfortunately, the resolution on our monitors doesn't always tell the whole story. A couple of prints will let you see how good/bad the shots really are. I'll bet you will be pleased, but the proof is in the printed shot .....as that is what the mothers of the other girls probably want.... in the end. regards, Rich


----------

